# I made a huge mistake with marriage...



## Zebra M-301 (Oct 25, 2012)

So, here I am. I married the woman who constantly cheated on me, I can't prove physical, but I have found the texts and facebook messages setting up times and dates. Found out we were pregnant in March (planned), got married in April (planned), I prepared to deploy to Afghanistan. She told me that she cheated on me on Valetine's Day...with her EX fiance, who she had been texting on and off because he needed "advise for his girlfriend". Anyway. My wife's children hate me, they think I am the reason that my wife is not with their Father's, she has 2 children from 2 different men. Now, I dont know if the child she gave birth to is mine or not, she agreed to do a paternity test but swears that there is no chance it is his because none if his "baby batter" (as she described it in talking to one of her girlfriend's later) touched her. She also said that I am an incredibly easy guy to get over on because I know she cheated, probably more than once, I married her, and I'm staying after not knowing if the baby is mine or not. Her son, who is 8, has tried to get me arrested on 2 different occasions and she chalks it up to her son just exploring his childhood. Well, thats great, but now I might have a child abuse claim on my background check....which is not good when you need to keep a Top Secret clearance for your job. I want to get divorced, which I will probably do once I can find out if the baby is mine...regardless of who is the Father. Putting someone through that is not right and I dont want to be with someone who will do that to someone they are willing to be with the rest of their life. And the whole time she kept telling me that she did all of this texting stuff for attention because I dont give her enough. I cook for her, clean the house, run her bubble baths, make shure her laundry and her childrens laundry is done, folded and put away neatly. Sounds like she wanted her cake and wanted to eat it too. Dont want a reply, just venting because she just got mad at me because I wont take her daughter to her baby daddy house for the weekend. I told her I didnt have anything to do with making the child, so I will be damned if I am going to get in the middle of a parental dispute between her and baby daddy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Divorce her. Get a paternity test and don't marry into that again.


----------

